# 66 Shifter linkage



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So I've got a hurst quick shift t-handle in my GTO at the moment. I'm replacing it with the original hurst shifter and console here in a couple months. My question though is the linkage the same for both shifters? 

Also, I see a couple shifters on ebay with a mounting plate as well. Will I need that for the original?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You'll need the mounting plate, but it's probably already on there for the "quick shifter". The linkage may or may not work. A lot of it is interchangable but not visually "correct". Congrats on sticking a stock round Hurst shifter back in!! They work GREAT!


----------



## xconcepts (Jan 4, 2009)

So I'd need to pull the shifter to find out if it would fit then OEM shifter.


----------

